# VE/VQ Swap



## Qdub24 (May 3, 2004)

How hard would it be to swap a VQ30DE engine into a 93 Maxima SE with a VE30DE engine, if possible?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

put it this way..... If you have to ask, then you shouldn't be trying.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Qdub24 said:


> How hard would it be to swap a VQ30DE engine into a 93 Maxima SE with a VE30DE engine, if possible?



pain in the a$$ and not worth it. though it has been done once accordin' to the pics i saw over in maxima.org by an .org member. but heres a thought:

sell ur current maxima and then start lookin' for a 4th gen. :cheers:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree...get a vg30et, it's probably cheaper if you know how to DIY and I like the way SPOOL flows.


----------

